# Anyone Watching The Games, Kirsty Gallagher And All



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Oks so well is she fit???


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

You could poke your eye out with that, great pictures by the way Bry keep them coming


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

bry1975 said:


> Oks so well is she fit???


Come on bry ...........this type of behaviour shouldn't be allowed.









She's not even wearing a watch.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Is this the games with sweaty "celebrities"







?

She looks like a skinned rabbit







.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

She would still moan if you bought too many watches


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Sorry if it's lowering the tone. Crap photo I know but who cares


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Hmmmm


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Big jugs.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stan said:


> Big jugs.


What jugs







oh no not my eyes again


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Oh no


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Oh no indeed your picture is much better than mine 

Sorry to be boring but another photo of Kirsty 










I think her shoes are too big


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Wot shoes?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan said:


> Wot shoes?


She will have to be careful she doesnt get warts wearing someone else's shoes


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

JoT said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Wot shoes?
> ...


I can sort her out, no problem.  My roll of tape is BIG!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


This must be your work then Stan .... nice ....


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Told you, you were doing it wrong Stan


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

USEDMODEL said:


> Told you, you were doing it wrong Stan


Not to sure how this has happend to get from top quality totty and then to wrapped up mummies in duct tape







Oh well at least she's got her hands in the right place


----------

